# Looks like a crockpot day.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cabbage and smoked sausage, served with 3" of snow here at da shack at 10:07 AM. and still pourin it down.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with any of that.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like comfort food to me!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good to me as well!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I would be interested in the recipe for the cabbage and smoked sausage in the crock pot.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Will get back soon as I get time Darin.


----------

